# Foxpro call selection help



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Hello all,

After reading more and more into the sport of calling, I think I am going to add another tool to my belt and pickup a Foxpro spitfire.

I'm after coyote and crow, what sounds do you consider must have? Are the foxpro staff pretty knowledgeable as far as recommending calls?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Lightnin'jack, and sno shoe II are my best producers for Coyotes.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Many of the sounds you'll use are already included. The Foxpro people are great from everything I've heard. You can download many sounds our members have put up right here on PT also. They're free. Welcome to the addiction !


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Already get a wildfire it holds more sounds. FoxPro staff are the best in the business.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah the wildfire is not much more so I'm going to grab it. Planning to give allpredatorcalls a call tomorrow and talk out which sounds would serve me best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You can go to www.gofoxpro.com and listen to sound bites from their call selection if you want. You can also order directly from them.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

The only reason I planned on ordering from allpredators is that I can pick what 35 calls I want. Looks like foxpro only offers a standard call package unless I read that wrong.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

One more question:

How many distress calls do I want to shoot for? Reading around makes me think I will want a woodpecker distress, bird distress, mouse distress, and then a few different rabbit type distresses just to keep it fresh and see which ones work well.

Can I get your opinions on the crazy calls like chicken distress, calf distress, goat distress ect? How about fawn distress, do any of you guys use that one?

Also, is a mouse squeaker and a mouse distress the same call?

My oh my I love this stuff.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Hairy woodpecker red belly wood pocket and flicker are good bird sounds. Baby cottontail lightning jack snowshoe hare are good sounds.

Get the group howl, coyote pair, coyote pair tip howl, female invitation , coyote malevolent, male coyote screams, pup distress, growls.that should get you a good start


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Hairy woodpecker red belly wood pocket and flicker are good bird sounds. Baby cottontail lightning jack snowshoe hare are good sounds.

Get the group howl, coyote pair, coyote pair tip howl, female invitation , coyote male challenge, male coyote screams, pup distress, growls.that should get you a good start .

Then go to predatoruniversity.com and download his free sounds. They are killer sounds.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

It can get confusing real quick. The above sounds that Caleb mentions are for an e-caller, as for hand calls I suggest howler, open reed distress and 2-3 enclosed reed calls. with these hand calls you can make just about any of the sounds you want,not saying eveyone can, LOL some of the sounds take alot of practice! As far as fawn distress I have had good luck with it at certain times when I call around antelope areas, and plan on using it alot this year going for a mt. lion


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

aarhud said:


> One more question:
> 
> How many distress calls do I want to shoot for? Reading around makes me think I will want a woodpecker distress, bird distress, mouse distress, and then a few different rabbit type distresses just to keep it fresh and see which ones work well.
> 
> ...


Get on the foxpro site and listen to their calls to make a selection just so you don't end up with a lot of calls that sound real similar. Chicken calf and goat all will work especially around coyotes that live around a farm with those animals. The same goes for fawn distress, it'll work around the time does drop their young and after.

No mouse squeeker is just a squeek squeek squeek used mainly for one already coming in.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks!

I was trying to do like you said and stick with sounds that sounded different from each other. There are a TON of distress sounds though, was not sure if it was worth getting 5 or 6 or not. I actually seen two foals with their spots yesterday when I was on stand.

I have listened to all of the sounds, but I'm not too fond of the coyote vocals. I think the pup distress sounds good, but the siren, locator howl, and barks sound off. Purely my inexperienced opinion.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You'll want 5 or 6 at least, I have 5 different rabbit distress sounds. Keep in mind that you don't have to have a resident population of snoshoe hares to use that sound. When a coyote or fox hears a distress sound they may know it's a rabbit rather than a deer or a cow instead of a bird but they all sound like dinner to them to a point. I'm not a big howl guy myself (although i may be with my new mouth calls) so I'll let someone who's into howls answer that.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

He said he was gonna buy a FoxPro that's why I suggested ecall sounds.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeah just looking for sounds for the foxpro on this thread. Thanks for the suggestions thus far. Hopefully I can get that wildfire ordered soon!

I got a lot more practice on my open reed call before I will need more hand calls!


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

I almost cringe at doing this..if somebody has the time do you mind looking over my call list for the foxpro. I need to pick out 28, already have 7 crow calls picked out.

Distress sounds:
1: Lighting jack- L100
2: snow shoe #2- L04
3:adult rat distress - R05
4: Squirrel distress- 245
5: fawn distress - 259
6: Suggest a woodpecker
7: another bird?

Coyote vocals:
8:Coyote group -101
9:Coyote locator- 207
10: Female coyote howl- C16
11: Coyote pup screams- C22
12:Coyote pup distress #3- C27
13:Coyote female yodel howl- C28
14: Suggestion?
15: suggestion?

Misc:
16:mouse sqeaker- 514
17: Chirping coaxer- 515

Still need 11 more. Hope I don't get banned for asking a question that is so time consuming to answer!
Aaron


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

The two female howlss you have aren't so great. With the group howl you cover locating.

Coyote growls
Female invitation
male coyote challenge howl
Male coyote challenge scream
Coyote pup distress 3
Coyote pup screams
Coyote pair

Snowshoe high pitch
Babee cottontail

Red belly woodpecker2
Hairy woodpecker
Titmouse tantrum
Flicker

Young crow
crow gathering
crow fight

Those are the best and must haves in my opinion you might get some coin sounds they can be fun too.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

*Caleb*,

Thanks for looking the list over. I did not see your post above where you mentioned some calls. Sooo now the huge question. I'm going to have a dozen plus coyote vocals, how the heck do I figure out when to use what?

With the group locating howl, do I just play that as soon as I get settled down into my stand? Then commence to another call based on if I get answered or not?

Like a growl, when would that be effective?

Female invitation would be during breeding season I assume?

Challenge calls I am a bit iffy on, lots of guys claim they do more harm than good. But when are they appropriate to use?


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

by coin did you mean raccoon?

Can't find young crow.

So here is my list:

Crow calls:
crow fight
crow party
ugly crow
dieing crow
crow gathering
crows
crows 2

Distress and bird calls:
lighting jack
snow shoe 2
snow shoe high pitch
babee cottentail
adult rat distress
red belly woodpecker 2
hairy woodpecker
titmouse tantrum
flicker

Coyote vocals
group howl
coyote pair yip howl
female invitation
coyote pup distress 3
coyote pup screams
coyote pair
coyote group
coyote male violent
male coyote scream
growls

Coaxer:
mouse squeaker
chirping coaxer

If I counted right that puts me at 28.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Yes coin is raccoon I'll send ya a pm


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Hmmm it wont let me send a pm


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

YIPPING COYOTES I can't stress how well this sound works when used properly.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

So most of you guys are learning which sounds to use by experimenting in the field?


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

Advice from people that I know kill a bunch of coyotes is where I get most of my advice and I pay a lot of attention in the field. I don't shoot always shoot at a coyote if it has no idea I'm there. I observe as long as I can. I use a decoy dog so I'm able to hear a lot of coyote vocalization other guys might not ever hear. I spend a lot of time on the phone each week talking to guys that I know are good hunters. I listen to what everyone says regardless of their experience and I learn from others mistakes. There are guys that only kill 3 or 4 a year that are a wealth of knowledge if you know how to apply what they tell you.


----------



## Caleb Wilson (Aug 10, 2012)

Yep just as Scott stated. Sitting on stand listening and watching coyotes reactions are how most learn how to play the game. Getting guidance from guys with alot of experience is also a great tool. Scott and I both have spent some time with Tony Tebbe and im sure Scott will concurr that just a few days with TT really opens your eyes and changes the game. No Tony can't walk on water but he is a wealth of knowledge when it comes to coyotes.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the help. Got my sounds picked out so I can get the e-caller. The torture is going to be I won't be able to use it until I find time to get back to my home town.

Glad I found this forum.


----------



## aarhud (Jul 14, 2012)

Just wanted to update.

Got my foxpro wildfire today. I'm impressed with it, its smaller than expected which is nice. Now I'm after an affordable bag to put my e-caller, remote, extra batteries, and hand calls in.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A backpack works well for all the extras you listed and a few more...don't forget the water.


----------

